# Do we really lose them?



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

As might be expected, with a forum, with now so many members, there is almost every day, a new mourning of yet another much loved family member. It is with tears in my eyes and lead in my heart that I read of these losses here. I am in my last years myself. I have lost a number of very valued members of my family in the years gone. I, for many years, was just a scientist in my thinking. The years and the experience have changed my views. It is not the rapidly approaching demise of my short life that have changed my views. It is the bold experience of life and death. I have been convinced over 40 years that my life has been guided by (Guardian Angels, Guides, spirits of my long dead ancestors?) When I have needed guidance in my life it has been there. My monetary needs have always been answered. (needs not wants) I went without a dog in my life for nearly 30 years. Grace is my new dog of 3 years now. I was an accomplished and professional dog trainer. (I earned my living from it) I have had many dogs in my life. Some have been ethereal. Some have been formative in my own development as a person. Grace was but a puppy. She needed all the attention and guidance I could give her. Yet, somehow she knew things I had never taught her. Yes, she was exuberant and excited as any puppy should be. She never chewed a power cord. (I left "low voltage" power cords everywhere to tempt her) She has chewed rarely anything but her own. So very many things I thought I would need to teach her, she already knew. For a short while she was denied access to some parts of my home. In a few weeks (at 18 weeks of age) she had total access without ever a problem. She came to me at 8 weeks. She deposited one poo on her first night outside her bed on the exact center of a newspaper. No poo in the house since. Her bladder was less in control. But she would pee on command outside, and do so inside only when taken short for 3 months. In the beginning (not genesis) I thought it might be her high intellect. Now I know, the "eternal spirits" of the dogs, who loved me so much in the past, have become her spiritual guides. The pope has said that (in objection to previous bulls) a dog has an immortal soul. I am sure (me a scientist) that Gracie is guided by those who came before her.

*You*, those who have lost their beloved fur friends, Do not wait to have more friends of the same kind. Have a new puppy and the work that will en(tail). Rest assured, those who loved you will help your new furry friend and help in your grief. I believe this, you can too.

Eric:angel2:


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Well put Eric!
Jcris


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*In Time.*

I posted this short and disjointed poem elsewhere but thought to repeat it here, edited some, since it seems to belong here.

That day we met, My eyes were wet
I knew I’d found my _one_
The one that would, so be my friend
That special need now gone
I never knew I had a space
So much in need of filling
A space you found, then filled with love
Your heart so very willing
Then to you, I sang
A heartfelt, quiet ovation
You came to me, and then I knew
We two, had found our station.

I cleaned up your mess, then washed my dress
It seemed to take forever
But _soon _you learned_, _the work was less
So very clever, you now were my teddy
Now you could _share_, my home with me
Every place, _now_ could be yours
My healed heart, was yours already
And we would, not now be alone


The years went by, and with a sigh
I saw a time to come
A time when we _would_ part
Time _came_! and with a start!
My eyes, again were wet
I bade a quiet goodbye to you
In time we'd meet, get set!
I would see your little face again
In some playful, peaceful place
A _space_ for us, we would find
No parting, no need to fret
Forever and together
With _others_ of our kind.


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

My parents kept dogs, I loved them and helped care for them, but the only dog that has been my sole responsibility passed away almost 2 years ago. I adopted her as a puppy from the local shelter. She was my best little buddy, Gidget.

I often remember my dreams when I wake. After her death, when I have bad dreams, occasionally Gidget will randomly show up and save me, turning the nightmare into a joyous one. My little angel.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Reincarnation?*

Reincarnation?





Brent Atwater, the authority in the pet-reincarnation field, has written several books about the subject based on actual case studies. Most notable is her book, 



, in which she shares the story of her dog, Friend, who has come back to her five times during her lifetime. Brent has spent more than 16 years researching cases of pets who have returned one or more times to the same owners.








How would you know with any degree of certainty that the essence of your dog has returned to you? Usually, you’d have a strong intuitive or gut feeling. You may also have an overwhelming sense of familiarity with your dog when you first meet him or when you first bring him home. In other cases, you may notice that your dog exhibits a lot of the same characteristics of your previous dog. Many times, the characteristics between both dogs are so similar that you can’t possibly write it off as coincidence (and, by the way, I strongly believe that there aren’t ever any coincidences).
In the case of Friend, Brent Atwater’s dog, she said she knows it’s him each time he returns because he always returns with a distinctive “B” marking on his back.








While reincarnation may continue to be a controversial topic, I think of it as a blessing. I consider it very special when a dog (or any animal) has chosen to return to the same person. Those I’ve worked with who’ve experienced the reincarnation of their dog feel the same way.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> Reincarnation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have discovered my secret wish - for Jolé or Taylee to come back to me. Jolé might have come back in Taylee.
Timi is her own unique and wonderful self. But to be painfully honest, yes I am hoping to see Jolé and/or Taylee in Trulee.
Is that bad? Is it greedy? Is it insane? The heart wants what the heart wants...


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Edit of Poem.*

As requested here is the latest edit of the poem that belongs to PF.

That day we met
My eyes were wet
I knew I’d found my one
The one that would
So be my friend
That special need now gone
I never knew I had a space
So much in need of filling
A space you found
Then filled with love
Your heart so very willing
Then to you, I sang
A heartfelt, quiet ovation
You came to me
And there I knew
We two had found our station.

I cleaned your mess 
I washed my dress
It seemed to take forever
But soon you learned
The work was less
You were so very clever
Now you could share my home with me
All places now were yours
A place was there to hide your bone
A place to rest your paws
A place within my heart I see
Where we would share our home

The years went by, and with a sigh
I saw a time to come
A time when we would part
Time came! then with a start
My eyes, again were wet
I bade a quiet goodbye to you
In time we'd meet, get set!
I would see your little face again
In some playful, peaceful place
A space for us we would find
No parting, no need to fret
Forever and together
With others of our kind.




Eric


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

:bump2:


----------



## Sara0810 (May 21, 2017)

Yes I believe in eternal spirits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Eric, you know that just this last week I was having a terrible time over Iris being gone....again I struggled, and she's left me over a year ago. Been dreaming about her and twice called dear Poppy by Iris' name.

So, I came back to read this poem again, it always brings me such peace. I have been feeling Iris by my side again, in a good way and have felt her helping crazy Miss Poppy along on her journey to adult hood. She is ever so much better these days!❤

They are a good pair, these two.??. ??

Thank you, Eric and Gracie


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Eric, thank you for your empathetic words. Sailor will celebrate his 12th birthday tomorrow. My brother was visiting and he held Sailor's head in his hands, and said, "Pup, you don't understand why your body is growing old." Hah, isn't that the truth! Sailor still plays with the younger dogs, but he plays smart; he takes short cuts, instead of racing the length of the yard. Sometimes his eyes are cloudy, and he pauses, as if he has forgotten what he was doing. I call him to my side and tell him he is a good boy, hoping the praise will be enough to make him happy. He has fewer days in front of him, than he has behind him. With eleven years of therapy work, he has touched many lives. I like to think he has made a difference. He always had a knack for attracting people who were grieving the loss of their own dogs. I have had men sit and pet him, and then start sobbing. One man even sought him out three days in a row, and wanted to know if I would consider selling Sailor to him. Sailor was, also, extraordinarily patient with handicapped children. Teachers would tell me that a certain student could not be trusted with dogs. I always played it by ear, knowing that Sailor would tell me if he couldn't handle the student. He never refused to go to a student, never gave up on a kid, never asked for a break. Like many of you, I will struggle with letting him go. I hope he goes gently into that good night.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Charmed said:


> Eric, thank you for your empathetic words. Sailor will celebrate his 12th birthday tomorrow. My brother was visiting and he held Sailor's head in his hands, and said, "Pup, you don't understand why your body is growing old." Hah, isn't that the truth! Sailor still plays with the younger dogs, but he plays smart; he takes short cuts, instead of racing the length of the yard. Sometimes his eyes are cloudy, and he pauses, as if he has forgotten what he was doing. I call him to my side and tell him he is a good boy, hoping the praise will be enough to make him happy. He has fewer days in front of him, than he has behind him. With eleven years of therapy work, he has touched many lives. I like to think he has made a difference. He always had a knack for attracting people who were grieving the loss of their own dogs. I have had men sit and pet him, and then start sobbing. One man even sought him out three days in a row, and wanted to know if I would consider selling Sailor to him. Sailor was, also, extraordinarily patient with handicapped children. Teachers would tell me that a certain student could not be trusted with dogs. I always played it by ear, knowing that Sailor would tell me if he couldn't handle the student. He never refused to go to a student, never gave up on a kid, never asked for a break. Like many of you, I will struggle with letting him go. I hope he goes gently into that good night.


It is never easy to let them go. But go we all must. There are times when I sincerely feel a nose on my leg that is familiar at a time when Gracie is absent. Grace was able to recognize places she had never been to before and go directly to a site beloved of a previous dog, showing the joy of return. The love of a dog is unconditional and forever. I hope one day to be reunited with those beloved to me, that I have lost along the way. That time is not too far away. I used to worry that Gracie might suffer my demise but at least 12 people have sworn to see that she is well cared for. Her love has touched many and their lives have been the better for it.:amen:
Eric


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks Eric for yorr post said with much passion. I feel my former dogs (all beautiful springer spaniels) in ways I cannot express. Asta, for sure, knew certain stuff - much of it without me having to teach him. I am sorry and prayerful for those we have lost, and those coming to the end of their sweet lives . They don't ever leave us. Big ((hugs)) to PF.


----------

